# run out of ideas for unusal songs for light show



## james morris (May 5, 2012)

I do a halloween light show every year iI have the standard songs I did some new ones for this year bells van helsings, children,clap for the wolfman, dead man stroll, godzilla, I am gasoline, iI put a spell on you, my immortal, phycho, season of the witch, spookey, take the devil, this is halloween by manson, undertaker theme I would like to do a few more but want somthing different any help thanks james morris


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

How about - Creature feature "The Greatest show UnEarthed" would make a great lite show, also Grave Diggers "Grave yard Rock" ( has a 50's sound to it )
Can send ya them if you need...... I don't think you have run out of anything Halloween music to do lite show with any time soon.....


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites that may suit you:

"Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)-by Concrete Blonde
"Every Day Is Halloween"-by Ministry
"Zombie"-by The Cranberries, and there's a group called 'Miser' that does a great cover of this song.
"Dead Man's Party"-by Oingo Boingo
"Theme From 'The Munsters'-by The Comateens
"Theme From 'Halloween'"-by John Carpenter
"Theme From 'The Exorcist' (Tubular Bells)"-by Mike Oldfield
"Dracula's Tango"-by Total Coelo
"Welcome To My Nightmare", "Feed My Frankenstein", or "Zombie Dance"-by Alice Cooper
"We Are The Ones", "Creepy Crawler", "I Want It", or "Bleeder"-by Zombie Girl


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Wizards of winter-trans siberian orchestra
Dragula-Rob Zombie
This house is haunted-Alice Cooper
Keepin Halloween alive 365-Alice Cooper
Cold Ethyl-Alice Cooper
Tales from the crypt-Halloween
Halloween night-Halloween
Living dead girl-Rob Zombie
Superbeast-Rob zombie
I'm a believer-Monkees
Crocodile rock-Elton John
Mhana mhana- the muppets
The Black Belles-What can I do?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"Creature from the Black Lagoon" by Frankenstein's Drag Queens from Planet 13





"The Time Warp" from The Rocky Horror Picture Show





"Level 4 Hub" by Spiralmouth (from the Crash Twinsanity game soundtrack)


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

'Don't sit down, I moved your chair' or 'crying lightning' by Arctic Monkeys 
'Haunting me' Stabbing Westward
'DNA' the Kills

I think some of those might be kinda cool with a light show.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

''wolf like me'' by tv on the radio


----------



## Friar_Rush (Sep 15, 2012)

"Horror Movie" - Skyhooks
"Bone Drone" - Eerie Von
"The Castleford Ladies Magic Circle" - Jake Thackray
"Norman Bates" - Landscape
"Zomby Woof" - Frank Zappa
"Demon" - Claudio Simonetti
"Ballad of the Hip Death Goddess" - Ultimate Spinach
"Bela Lugosi's Dead" - Bauhaus
"Sinister Purpose" - Southern Culture on the Skid w/ Zacherle
"Queen Frostine" - Frank the Baptist
"They're Here" - Boots Walker
"The Fog" - John Carpenter
"Night of the Vampire" - Roky Erickson
"Ribcage Mambo" - Frenchy
"The Skeleton in the Closet" - Putney Dandridge
"Spooky Scherzo" - Sam Fonteyn
"Psycho Killer" - Talking Heads
"Nemesis" - Shriekback
"Rickity Tikity Tin" - Barbara Manning
"Hush Hush, Here Comes the Bogey Man" - Henry Hall Orchestra
"Whisltin' Past the Graveyard" - Tom Waits
"Edgar Allan Poe" - Slaughter and the Dogs
"Soul Dracula" - Hot Blood
"Shudders and Screams" - Ben Colder
"Absinthe" - The Damned
"Dark Shadows" - Robert Cobert Orchestra
"Night Chill" - Samhain
"Attack of the Giant Ants" - Blondie


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Gangnam style?


----------



## Matthew Zeller (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi there, I have just finished recording a Halloween song, The 13 Tricks of Halloween. As you might guess, this is 
a parody of The 12 Days of Christmas. You can hear the entire song before you purchase at the vibedeck link:

http://vibedeck.com/thethirteentricksofhalloween/the-thirteen-tricks-of-halloween

The song is also available on iTunes, Amazon, Spotify, Rhapsody, cdBaby, and more major mp3 sites. More money goes
into my pocket if you purchase from the vibedeck site. Thanks for listening!

Matthew


----------

